# Películas desconocidas que os gusten mucho



## 4kas (11 Abr 2021)

A ver qué descubrimientos aportáis.

Vale cualquier cosa, de arte y ensayo gafapasta o de robots vs autobots vs superhéroes.


----------



## Zepequenhô (11 Abr 2021)

Crítica de cine (II): “Colegialas en celo aprenden francés a pelo” 


Probablemente la mejor película de Marlo Rodríguez, o lo que es lo mismo, una obra maestra en mayúsculas.
La película en términos globales es excelente, con un acabado perfecto. Esta fortaleza se basa en un guión portentoso (sacado en parte de situaciones reales de la vida universitaria, que Rodríguez junto con Jim Bravo sabe convertir en un producto ácido, creíble y cinematográfico). Una dirección por fin perfecta, después de los aprendizajes in crescendo de Rodríguez en sus anteriores películas y unos actores de un nivel altísimo, secundarios incluidos, destacando a George McRabo, inolvidable en “Pipi Faldascortas” o “Se fue en busca de trabajo y le comieron lo de abajo” y aquí bordando su papel esporádico de butanero un poco nudista. Destaca especialmente también Marionne Grey (“Bombera, agárrame la manguera”) como Profesora Purificación, que hace el papel de su vida saliéndose de la pantalla en determinadas escenas. Mike Rangercock aunque no hace la mejor interpretación de su vida, también está magnífico, especialmente en la escena en que, tras una dura confrontación moral, sucumbe al amor de su estudiante menor de edad. A Myriam Mandanga, sin embargo, le toca tirón de orejas: se le nota, quizá demasiado, que no tiene los 16 años que se le suponen a su personaje. Quizá también esta misma actriz haga una interpretación sobreactuada al intentar dejar constancia de que su personaje es virgen.

A pesar de tener mejor acogida que su predecesora “Caray con el mayordomo, qué largo tiene el maromo” (por cierto, con James Harris de productor apostando de nuevo por Rodríguez), “Colegialas en celo aprenden francés a pelo” no tuvo un gran reconocimiento en España.

Se ha dicho que es, más que un film que promueve el sexo con menores de edad, un film pro-amor. Pero creo que aún va más lejos: es también una crítica contra las sociedades jerárquicas fosilizadas, donda la identidad sexual queda rápidamente diluida en un trajín de órdenes, uniformes alienatorios y llamamientos a la castidad. El opulento final, con el inesperado desmadre de doña Purificación, tiene la fortaleza de hacernos ver que, incluso en estas condiciones, siempre queda un huequecito para el amor


----------



## kletus (11 Abr 2021)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Crítica de cine (II): “Colegialas en celo aprenden francés a pelo”
> 
> 
> Probablemente la mejor película de Marlo Rodríguez, o lo que es lo mismo, una obra maestra en mayúsculas.
> ...


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (11 Abr 2021)

Clockers


----------



## Kick_Da_Sneak (11 Abr 2021)

Paid In Full


----------



## Lubinillo (11 Abr 2021)

Gato negro, gato blanco.


----------



## randomizer (11 Abr 2021)

Ojo, va gafapasteo ...

Kieslowski tuvo mucha fama en su día, ahora ya nadie se acuerda de él, el Decálogo, la Trilogía de los colores.... Pero para mí esta es la mejor.

Ay, Irène Jacob...




Esta es otra de mis favoritas, Exotica de Atom Egoyan, una historia con una atmósfera única y que revela su trama poco a poco y sorprende al final.


----------



## 4kas (11 Abr 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Ojo, va gafapasteo ...
> 
> Kieslowski tuvo mucha fama en su día, ahora ya nadie se acuerda de él, el Decálogo, la Trilogía de los colores.... Pero para mí esta es la mejor.
> 
> ...



Me las bajo, gracias. Gafapastas desconocidas busco.


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (11 Abr 2021)

El muelle (Short 1962) - IMDb


El muelle: Directed by Chris Marker. With Jean Négroni, Hélène Chatelain, Davos Hanich, Jacques Ledoux. The story of a man forced to explore his memories in the wake of World War III's devastation, told through still images.




www.imdb.com


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (11 Abr 2021)

El año pasado en Marienbad (1961) - IMDb


El año pasado en Marienbad: Directed by Alain Resnais. With Giorgio Albertazzi, Delphine Seyrig, Sacha Pitoëff, Françoise Bertin. In a strange and isolated chateau, a man becomes acquainted with a woman and insists that they have met before.




www.imdb.com


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (11 Abr 2021)

Viva la vida (1984) - IMDb


Viva la vida: Directed by Claude Lelouch. With Charlotte Rampling, Michel Piccoli, Jean-Louis Trintignant, Evelyne Bouix. The movie starts with an interview with director Claude Lelouch. He pleads viewers not to disclose the plot of the movie after leaving the projection room. Even the movie's...




www.imdb.com


----------



## 4kas (11 Abr 2021)

Buena pinta esas gabachas sesenteras.


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (11 Abr 2021)

No todo lo gabacho fue malo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## 4kas (11 Abr 2021)

Me las estoy bajando todas las que ponéis (menos las de los subnormales sinvida de siempre)


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (11 Abr 2021)

De Yorgos Lanthimos también recomiendo esta:








Langosta (2015) - IMDb


Langosta: Directed by Yorgos Lanthimos. With Jacqueline Abrahams, Roger Ashton-Griffiths, Jessica Barden, Olivia Colman. In a dystopian near future, according to the laws of The City, single people are taken to The Hotel, where they are obliged to find a romantic partner in 45 days or they're...




www.imdb.com





La segunda parte de "Man from Earth" no es tan brillante, es más un telefilm, pero agrada ver cómo continúa la vida del personaje:








The Man from Earth: Holocene (2017) - IMDb


The Man from Earth: Holocene: Directed by Richard Schenkman. With David Lee Smith, Doug Haley, Davi Santos, Vanessa Williams. A 14,000-year-old college professor notices that he has finally started showing signs of aging. Meanwhile, four of his students get suspicious of him and start...




www.imdb.com


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (11 Abr 2021)

Courier X (2016) - IMDb


Courier X: Directed by Thomas Gulamerian. With Udo Kier, James C. Burns, Bron Boier, Richard Gleason. A smuggler of black market merchandise is solicited by the CIA for deleterious involvement with Flight TWA 800 and to cover up a Nicaraguan blackmail attempt on the agency.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Poseidón (11 Abr 2021)

La torre de Suso (2007)


----------



## pizpi y gostоsa (11 Abr 2021)

Rompenieves

taluec


----------



## 4kas (11 Abr 2021)

MonaguilloChupetin dijo:


> Courier X (2016) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Courier X: Directed by Thomas Gulamerian. With Udo Kier, James C. Burns, Bron Boier, Richard Gleason. A smuggler of black market merchandise is solicited by the CIA for deleterious involvement with Flight TWA 800 and to cover up a Nicaraguan blackmail attempt on the agency.
> ...





Poseidón dijo:


> La torre de Suso (2007)





pizpi y gostоsa dijo:


> Rompenieves
> 
> taluec



Muchas gracias. Bajando todas.


----------



## Kursk (11 Abr 2021)

Les enfants du Marais. La fortuna de vivir se tituló en españa


----------



## alipori (11 Abr 2021)

Limbo (1999) - IMDb


Limbo: Directed by John Sayles. With Michael Laskin, Leo Burmester, Hermínio Ramos, Dawn McInturff. In an economically devastated Alaskan town, a fisherman with a troublesome past dates a woman whose young daughter does not approve of him. When he witnesses the murder of his shady brother, he...




www.imdb.com


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Abr 2021)

MonaguilloChupetin dijo:


> De Yorgos Lanthimos también recomiendo esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño, ni sabía que había segunda parte de Man from Earth. Cuando tenga un rato me la consigo.


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (11 Abr 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Coño, ni sabía que había segunda parte de Man from Earth. Cuando tenga un rato me la consigo.



No debe ser difícil. Richard Schenkman, el mismo director de "Man from Earth" la hizo por "crowfunding" y la ofreció gratuitamente para descargar en la web oficial esperando que a quienes les guste donen voluntariamente (ahora planea hacer una serie para televisión).


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Abr 2021)

Alguna más:

-Animación turbia de cojones:








The Fake (2013)


Género: Animación | Sinopsis: En un pequeño pueblo de Corea del Sur que está a punto de ser inundado por la construcción de una presa, los habitantes han caído bajo el hechizo de un carismático pastor evangelista, quien les ha ...




www.filmaffinity.com





-Esta en su día fue medio conocida y hoy ni dios se acuerda de ella, a mí me parece una peli bastante infravalorada.








Zombies Party (2004)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Una comedia romántica... con zombies. La vida de Shaun (Simon Pegg) es un callejón sin salida. Se pasa la vida en la taberna local, "The Winchester", con su íntimo amigo Ed (Nick Frost), discute con ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## alipori (11 Abr 2021)

Lunes tormentoso (1988) - IMDb


Lunes tormentoso: Directed by Mike Figgis. With Melanie Griffith, Tommy Lee Jones, Sting, Sean Bean. A crooked American businessman tries to push the shady influential owner of a nightclub in Newcastle, England to sell him the club. The club's new employee and the American's ex lover fall in...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Abr 2021)

El gran cuaderno (2013)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: En plena Segunda Guerra Mundial (1939-1945), los gemelos Egyik y Masik son llevados por su madre a vivir con su abuela. Lo que se pretende es evitarles los horrores de la guerra, pero no se librarán ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## 4kas (11 Abr 2021)

Muchas gracias, tremenda colección a descubrir que estoy bajando. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (11 Abr 2021)

Dark Horse (2011) - IMDb







Me encanta Todd Solondz.
Es una comedia negra, va sobre un subnormal que trabaja en la empresa del padre y colecciona muñequitos de juguete. No contento con eso se enamora y le pide matrimonio a una zumbada creyéndose capacitado para la vida adulta lejos de la protección paterna.

Esta noche la voy a ver de nuevo para estudiar la estructura del guión. 

Toda la filmografía de Todd Solondz es la polla, una auténtica frikada con alguna joya como Welcome to the Dollhouse.


----------



## Vel15 (11 Abr 2021)

Otro hilo de downies que se ha abierto mil veces. Se os explica por qué sois retrasados y como sois retrasados no lo merecéis entender:

Si no explicáis por qué os gustan quién mierda va a verlas. Es que ni os leen.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## 4kas (11 Abr 2021)

Vel15 dijo:


> Otro hilo de downies que se ha abierto mil veces. Se os explica por qué sois retrasados y como sois retrasados no lo merecéis entender:
> 
> Si no explicáis por qué os gustan quién mierda va a verlas. Es que ni os leen.



Tú pon las de panchitas siliconadas que más te gustan wey. Cine panchito manda.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (11 Abr 2021)

Cine gabacho del bueno, de ese que te deja con ganas de más.

Aquí puedes verla Ver Completa Online Enragés (2015) en 1080p FULL HD Gratis

Hay otra peli francesa muy buena que vi el año pasado y cuyo título no logro acordarme, transcurre entre la Francia rural y un pueblo de un país africano, varias historias entretejidas de una forma sublime que al principio parecen inconexas pero que al final el director la clava con el desenlace.

La primera escena es de un negro en una moto llevando una cabra o cordero vivo atado a su espalda, a modo de mochila. Luego de esa escena, la primera mitad de la película transcurre en Francia hasta que luego enlaza con la parte de los africanos.

Si alguien la vio y sabe el título, que me cite y lo diga.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Abr 2021)

4kas dijo:


> Tú pon las de panchitas siliconadas que más te gustan wey. Cine panchito manda.



Es plaster, un conocido script de burbuja.info que lleva años ofreciendo respuestas aleatorias. No merece la pena leerlo, sus creadores lo saben y por eso cada semana crean 2 o 3 multis para esquivar el ignore masivo.


----------



## Peter Steele (12 Abr 2021)

Como Taxi Driver pero es Gaspar Noe.





Como Fama pero es Gaspar Noe.


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (12 Abr 2021)

Me gusta el Lelouch de esos años, el que era capaz de un corto como "C'était un rendez-vous" (1976). De esta de 1984 destaca su trama hiperrealista y su particular visión del poder del entramado empresarial. La Rampling, en efecto, está en sus mejores años.


----------



## mecaweto (12 Abr 2021)

Upstream Color (2013)


Género: Ciencia ficción | Sinopsis: Casi nueve años después de su aclamadísima ópera prima, "Primer", Carruth vuelve a ponerse tras la cámara -y vuelve a ejercer de guionista, compositor y director de fotografía- para contar la historia ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (12 Abr 2021)

Esta la vi hace años por casualidad haciendo zaping y me gustó, va de una familia de inmigrantes mexicanos en Los Ángeles.


----------



## Larrylee (12 Abr 2021)

Ocurrió cerca de su casa (1992)


----------



## n_flamel (12 Abr 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Esta es otra de mis favoritas, Exotica de Atom Egoyan, una historia con una atmósfera única y que revela su trama poco a poco y sorprende al final.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 624832



Buf, qué buena y qué locura. La tengo casi olvidada. Y por cierto, este director se estropeó mucho no?


----------



## n_flamel (12 Abr 2021)

MonaguilloChupetin dijo:


> El año pasado en Marienbad (1961) - IMDb
> 
> 
> El año pasado en Marienbad: Directed by Alain Resnais. With Giorgio Albertazzi, Delphine Seyrig, Sacha Pitoëff, Françoise Bertin. In a strange and isolated chateau, a man becomes acquainted with a woman and insists that they have met before.
> ...



No hay quien entienda nada pero es *UNA OBRA DE ARTE*. Justo lo que ya no existe en Europa.


----------



## haddess (12 Abr 2021)

Como ser John Malkovich


----------



## haddess (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## burro_sabio (12 Abr 2021)

me hizo llorar









El príncipe francés (1985)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Una joven muchacha británica viaja a París para estudiar ahí en la universidad. Además de terminar su carrera, también está decidida a encontrar el hombre de sus sueños y a enamorarse perdidamente de ...




www.filmaffinity.com








alguna idea de en donde visionarla o descargar?


----------



## I. de A. (13 Abr 2021)

_Un elefante se equivoca enormemente,_ comedia francesa de los 70.

Hollywood hizo una versión en los 80, _La mujer de rojo,_ con éxito pero resultando la típica americanada.


----------



## Usuario: (13 Abr 2021)

El último cazador (2004)


Género: Aventuras | Sinopsis: Auténticos tramperos como los de antes, tales como David Crockett, Jack London o Jeremiah Jonson, ya no existen en nuestros días. Todavía queda, sin embargo, una última alma que sigue viviendo según ...




www.filmaffinity.com















Carácter (Karakter) (1997)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Katadreuffe es un joven que atraviesa por dificultades económicas en la Rotterdam de los años 20. Vive bajo la tiranía de su padre, el dominante alguacil Dreverhaven, un hombre que todavía no ha ...




www.filmaffinity.com















Toto, el héroe (1991)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Thomas Van Hasebroeck tiene ocho años y está convencido de que al nacer fue confundido con su vecino Alfred. El resultado es que está viviendo la vida de Alfred, y éste la suya. Sueña con llegar a ser ...




www.filmaffinity.com















Vor. El ladrón (1997)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Otoño de 1952. El pequeño Sanya y su joven madre, Katya, se dirigen en tren a través de la fría y hambrienta Rusia, que todavía lucha para recobrarse de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Como muchos otros en ...




www.filmaffinity.com














Línea no regular (1980)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: La película, una comedia negra tan absurda como irreverente, ambientada en 1941, narra las peripecias de un grupo de pasajeros de un autobús que hace su camino desde el interior hasta Belgrado, ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Abrojo (13 Abr 2021)

Otra franchute, aunque esta igual sí que es más conocida

Tanguy, ¿qué hacemos con el niño? (2001)







Va de un casapapi de 28 años cuyos padres quieren que se pire de casa ya y le putean. Y eso que no es ni un nini, que está haciendo un doctorado. Se supone que es cómico porque a esa edad en Francia no era/es(?) habitual... jeje

Tanguy (2001) - IMDb


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (13 Abr 2021)

Acción y tecnología a raudales en esta película no tan conocida:








Upgrade (Ilimitado) (2018) - IMDb


Upgrade (Ilimitado): Directed by Leigh Whannell. With Logan Marshall-Green, Melanie Vallejo, Steve Danielsen, Abby Craden. Set in the near-future, technology controls nearly all aspects of life. But when the world of Grey, a self-labeled technophobe, is turned upside down, his only hope for...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Martaurado2 (13 Abr 2021)

No es exactamente desconocida, pero voto por "Polo de limón".

La primera (hubo nueve) de la serie. Película donde los adolescentes ligan, ven tetas, follan... Ahora estarían prohibidas por el policorrectismo. Es el antecedente de "Porkys", "El último americano virgen" o "American Pie" (esta última me parece un tostón). Música de los 50 y 60, primer rock, y tetas, muchas tetas

Israelí, de 1978









Polo de limón – Eskimo Limon (Going All the Way)







zoowoman.website


----------



## randomizer (13 Abr 2021)

Vel15 dijo:


> Otro hilo de downies que se ha abierto mil veces. Se os explica por qué sois retrasados y como sois retrasados no lo merecéis entender:
> 
> Si no explicáis por qué os gustan quién mierda va a verlas. Es que ni os leen.



TIRA AL IGNORE, SUBNORMAL


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Abr 2021)

4kas dijo:


> A ver qué descubrimientos aportáis.
> 
> Vale cualquier cosa, de arte y ensayo gafapasta o de robots vs autobots vs superhéroes.



*AMOR A QUEMARROPA*
*
LOS BLANCOS NO LAS SABEN METER

NEW JACK CITY

BIKER BOYZ

BABY BOY

HUSTLE AND FLOW

NACER PARA MORIR
*
*DJANGO*


----------



## randomizer (13 Abr 2021)

Todas las de yakuzas de Takeshi Kitano:

Sonatine
Hana-Bi
Brother
Outrage, Otrage2, Outrage3 (la trilogía de El Padrino del cine yakuza, pero más pulp)


----------



## n_flamel (13 Abr 2021)

Peter Steele dijo:


> Como Taxi Driver pero es Gaspar Noe.
> 
> Como Fama pero es Gaspar Noe.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 624999



Tengo dudas de si ver Clímax, ¿no es terror? ¿se puede ver y mantener el equilibrio mental?


----------



## elbaranda (13 Abr 2021)

Suckers-dinero fácil

Una película de cuatro duros pero fácil de ver


Y de las de buena crítica

VERANO DEL 42


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (13 Abr 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 624850
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 624855



Danke Schön








Canino 2009, Giorgos Lanthimos subt


Canino 2009, Giorgos Lanthimos subt




ok.ru





Es el director de ésta, así que debe de ser buena.


----------



## vayafuturo (13 Abr 2021)

Taxidermia (2006)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Historia de tres generaciones de una familia establecida por casualidad en Europa del Este. La del abuelo, un hombre algo torpe que se convierte en capitán durante la segunda Guerra Mundial; la del ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Peter Steele (13 Abr 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Tengo dudas de si ver Clímax, ¿no es terror? ¿se puede ver y mantener el equilibrio mental?



No es terror en la idea que tenemos de película de terror,
pero es terrorífica.
Equilibrio mental y Gaspar Noé no pueden ir juntos,
si te marean los planos frenéticos y la cámara en continuo movimiento no te la recomiendo,
es como una montaña rusa.
Pero diferente desde luego lo es.


----------



## JackThursby (14 Abr 2021)

mecaweto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 625848



Esta es una película de 10, pero también lo es "Primer" (2004) del mismo director, Shane Carruth.



Capricornio.Cuatro dijo:


>



Mucho más comercial que todas sus anteriores películas pero se puede ver.


----------



## hikso (14 Abr 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> ...
> 
> Esta es otra de mis favoritas, Exotica de Atom Egoyan, una historia con una atmósfera única y que revela su trama poco a poco y sorprende al final.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 624832



Exotica es un peliculón brutalérrimo, pero no es desconocida.


----------



## arehucas (14 Abr 2021)

Celebración (1998)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Los Klingenfeldt, una familia de la alta burguesía danesa, se disponen a celebrar el sesenta cumpleaños del patriarca, un hombre de trayectoria y reputación intachable. Sin embargo, sus tres hijos, ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## hightower (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## arehucas (14 Abr 2021)

Valhalla Rising (2009)


Género: Aventuras | Sinopsis: Plena Edad Media, en el siglo X. One-Eye (Mads Mikkelsen), un enigmático guerrero con una fuerza sobrehumana, que ha permanecido esclavizado durante años, mata a su amo y logra escapar con la ayuda de ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## BigTwentyOne (14 Abr 2021)

Comedia sin pretensiones pero infravalorada.

Mumford. Algo va a cambiar tu vida (1999)


"Preciosa película"
Carlos Boyero: Diario El Mundo
"Se respira, divierte, cautiva por el ingenio de sus diálogos y convence. Un guión que roza lo perfecto"
Ángel Fernández Santos: Diario El País
"El gran Lawrence Kasdan llena de vida la pantalla con una agridulce comedia coral (...) tras su aparente sencillez, 'Mumford' esconde una apasionante radiografía del comportamiento humano (...) a medio camino entre lo grave y lo disparatado. Una pequeña maravilla"
Miguel Ángel Palomo: Diario El País
"Una película sentida, de atmósfera, una evocación de la clase de interacción de la que a veces estamos hambrientos (...) Puntuación: ★★★½ (sobre 4)"
Roger Ebert: Chicago Sun-Times
"Tan maravillosamente extraña, incluso espiritual, que los espectadores no serán capaces de hacer nada que no sea sonreír"
Peter Stack: SFGATE
"Las interpretaciones desarman y es la clase de comedia que crece en ti si le das una oportunidad"
Jay Carr: Boston Globe


----------



## mecaweto (14 Abr 2021)

JackThursby dijo:


> Esta es una película de 10, pero también lo es "Primer" (2004) del mismo director, Shane Carruth.
> 
> Mucho más comercial que todas sus anteriores películas pero se puede ver.



Cierto, pero todo el mundo le conoce por Primer y no por la rara y fascinante obra maestra que es Upstream Colors.

Lo triste es que nunca veremos su obra cumbre abortada antes de empezar : "A Topiary"



Curiosidad: en Upstream Colors, en una escena en la que están trabajando con los ordenadores, se ven fragmentos de animaciones de A Topiary.


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (14 Abr 2021)

Peter Steele dijo:


> No es terror en la idea que tenemos de película de terror,
> pero es terrorífica.
> Equilibrio mental y Gaspar Noé no pueden ir juntos,
> si te marean los planos frenéticos y la cámara en continuo movimiento no te la recomiendo,
> ...



"Clímax" parte de una buena idea y el director consigue ejecutarla bien de una forma muy perturbadora pero en la última cuarta parte todo ese talento se echa de menos.



mecaweto dijo:


> Cierto, pero todo el mundo le conoce por Primer y no por la rara y fascinante obra maestra que es Upstream Colors.



No conozco muchos que sepan de "Primer" y, de ellos, muchos menos que la hayan entendido. Con "Upstream Colors" aún menos.


----------



## malvado (14 Abr 2021)

La Habitación Verde.

De temática skin. Me la ví por casualidad en el avión porque no tenía nada que hacer y me la volví a ver en el viaje de vuelta de lo que me gustó. No es un peliculón pero está muy bien hecha y te mantiene en tensión hasta el final.


----------



## Usuario: (14 Abr 2021)

*Simindis kundzuli (Corn Island) 2014*









Corn Island (2014)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Con las crecidas de primavera, el río Enguri se precipita sobre las tierras bajas de Kolkheti y, antes de lanzar rocas y limo al mar, las acumula aquí y allá en medio del río. En pocos días, incluso ...




www.filmaffinity.com






*Holy motors 2012*









Holy Motors (2012)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Un día en la vida de Monsieur Oscar: un hombre que se traslada, en una lujosa limusina blanca conducida por Céline, de trabajo en trabajo. Para cada uno de ellos adopta una nueva personalidad: ...




www.filmaffinity.com






*Et rigtigt menneske 2001*









Un hombre de verdad (2001)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Charlotte y Walter están demasiado ocupados para cuidar de su hija de 6 años, Lisa. Con el fin de hacer frente a su solitaria existencia Lisa se ha inventado un amigo imaginario, P, que vive detrás de ...




www.filmaffinity.com





*Neco z Alenky 1988*









Alice (1988)


Género: Animación | Sinopsis: Después de haber leído el cuento de Lewis Carroll, Alicia se queda dormida en su cuarto rodeada de sus juguetes, y en sueños es transportada al País de las Maravillas. A medida que persigue al ...




www.filmaffinity.com





*Marketa Lazarová 1967*









Marketa Lazarová (1967)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Historia ambientada en el Reino Checo durante la Edad Media, que trata sobre la rivalidad entre dos clanes familiares de hidalgos pobres. Basada en la novela homónima de Vladislav Vancura, escritor ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## TheFool (18 Abr 2021)

Mi "ciclo" Brit Marling:









Otra Tierra (2011) - IMDb


Otra Tierra: Directed by Mike Cahill. With Brit Marling, Matthew-Lee Erlbach, DJ Flava, William Mapother. On the night of the discovery of a duplicate Earth in the Solar system, an ambitious young student and an accomplished composer cross paths in a tragic accident.




www.imdb.com












Sound of My Voice (2011) - IMDb


Sound of My Voice: Directed by Zal Batmanglij. With Christopher Denham, Nicole Vicius, Brit Marling, Davenia McFadden. Two documentary filmmakers attempt to penetrate a cult who worships a woman who claims to be from the future.




www.imdb.com












The East (2013) - IMDb


The East: Directed by Zal Batmanglij. With Brit Marling, Alexander Skarsgård, Elliot Page, Toby Kebbell. An operative for an elite private intelligence firm finds her priorities changing dramatically after she is tasked with infiltrating an anarchist group known for executing covert attacks upon...




www.imdb.com












Orígenes (2014) - IMDb


Orígenes: Directed by Mike Cahill. With Michael Pitt, Steven Yeun, Astrid Bergès-Frisbey, Brit Marling. A molecular biologist and his laboratory partner uncover evidence that may fundamentally change society as we know it.




www.imdb.com


----------



## TheFool (18 Abr 2021)

Esta es moderna, 2021, sin casi interferencia NWO, con valores familiares y tradicionales y acción, tiros, peleas y persecuciones al estilo "Death Wish".








Nadie (2021) - IMDb


Nadie: Directed by Ilya Naishuller. With Bob Odenkirk, Aleksey Serebryakov, Connie Nielsen, Christopher Lloyd. A docile family man slowly reveals his true character after his house gets burgled by two petty thieves, which, coincidentally, leads him into a bloody war with a Russian crime boss.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (24 Abr 2021)

arehucas dijo:


> Celebración (1998)
> 
> 
> Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Los Klingenfeldt, una familia de la alta burguesía danesa, se disponen a celebrar el sesenta cumpleaños del patriarca, un hombre de trayectoria y reputación intachable. Sin embargo, sus tres hijos, ...
> ...



Buen cine danés, con estos cortocircuitos morales que tan bien plantean.



Thomas Vinterberg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (24 Abr 2021)

malvado dijo:


> La Habitación Verde.
> 
> De temática skin. Me la ví por casualidad en el avión porque no tenía nada que hacer y me la volví a ver en el viaje de vuelta de lo que me gustó. No es un peliculón pero está muy bien hecha y te mantiene en tensión hasta el final.




Cojonuda


----------



## Bohdrih (24 Abr 2021)

Cypher (2002) - IMDb


Cypher: Directed by Vincenzo Natali. With Jeremy Northam, Lucy Liu, Nigel Bennett, Timothy Webber. An unsuspecting, disenchanted man finds himself working as a spy in the dangerous, high-stakes world of corporate espionage. Quickly getting way over-his-head, he teams up with a mysterious femme...




www.imdb.com












Napoleon Dynamite (2004) - IMDb


Napoleon Dynamite: Directed by Jared Hess. With Jon Heder, Jon Gries, Aaron Ruell, Efren Ramirez. A listless and alienated teenager decides to help his new friend win the class presidency in their small western high school, while he must deal with his bizarre family life back home.




www.imdb.com












HottieBoombaLottie (2008) - IMDb


HottieBoombaLottie: Directed by Seth Packard. With Seth Packard, Lauren McKnight, Matthew Webb, Shay Williamson. Cheerfully clueless and unexpectedly charming Ethan attempts to win the heart of high school hottie Madison Sweet, only to find himself in competition with his own brother.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Mephistos (24 Abr 2021)

El Creyente (2001)


----------



## AliBey (24 Abr 2021)

*Educación Siberiana* basada en la novela autobiográfica de Nikolai Lilin


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (24 Abr 2021)




----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (2 May 2021)

Capricornio.Cuatro dijo:


> Cojonuda



Del mismo director altamente potable




Y una pelicula muy muy intrigante, de la que se pueden aprender cosas...

LA MECANICA DE LA SOMBRA (o de las cloacas de los servicios secretos)

















Testigo.La.m3canique.0mbre-2016-HDRip-C44ST


Testigo.La.m3canique.0mbre-2016-HDRip-C44ST




ok.ru


----------



## Usuario: (2 May 2021)

*El Inadaptado aka Den Brysomme mannen (The Bothersome Man)*

*




*


* Eldfjall (Volcano) *

*




*

* Varljivo leto '68 (The Elusive Summer of '68) aka El Engañoso verano del 68*








*Dogman 2018*







*L'amico di famiglia 2006*

*




*


----------



## Alcazar (2 May 2021)

Yo os propongo la boca del lobo, una película peruana sobre la lucha contra la guerrilla de sendero luminoso que vi en una madrugada de insomnio y me sorprendió muy gratamente.

Tiene mas de un 7 en IMDB y en Filmaffinity, así que no será solo percepción mía.


----------



## Guano For Life (2 May 2021)

Valhalla rising


----------



## fachacine (3 May 2021)

"Vivir" del maestro Akira Kurosawa, obra maestra.
"Lone Star" de John Sayles, buenísima


----------



## Garrapata (3 May 2021)




----------



## Usuario: (3 May 2021)

*Le dossier 51 (1978)*

*




*

*Soy Cuba (Ya Kuba) (1964)*

*




*

*Morfina aka Morfiy (Morphia) (2008)*

*




*

* Mi Dulce Pueblecito aka Vesnicko ma strediskova (My Sweet Little Village) (1985)*


----------



## Digamelon (3 May 2021)

A mí, lo que me gustan, son las mujeres desconocidas.


----------



## Toroika (3 May 2021)

El Capitán, 2017.

En los últimos momentos de la II Guerra Mundial, en plena caída del III Reich, Willi Herold, un soldado desertor de 19 años, andrajoso y hambriento, encuentra un uniforme de un capitán nazi. Haciéndose pasar por un oficial, Herold comenzará a transformarse usando la autoridad que le proporciona su nueva identidad, revelando la monstruosa esencia de aquellos de los que trata de escapar.


----------



## stuka (3 May 2021)

Ofrezco un regalo que no valoraréis, niñatos:


----------



## Pleonasmo (3 May 2021)




----------



## stuka (3 May 2021)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 647939




Puta basura yonqui ochentera.


Gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## JackThursby (3 May 2021)

El jefe de todo esto (2006)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Un hombre desea vender su empresa. El problema es que, cuando la fundó, se inventó un presidente ficticio, tras el cual poder ocultarse cuando tuviera que tomar medidas impopulares. Cuando los ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Sax Solo (3 May 2021)

Dejo alguna propuestas aquí de cine asiático:

John Woo - A Better Tomorrow 1 y 2, The Killer, A Bullet in the Head, Hard Boiled.

Wong Kar-Wai - Ashes of Time (la original, no la versión Redux), Chungking Express, In the Mood for Love, 2046, The Grandmaster


----------



## Pleonasmo (3 May 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Puta basura yonqui ochentera.
> 
> 
> Gracias por tu aportación.



Te compraria esos adjetivos de Perros callejeros o algunas asi, de esta, no.


----------



## Pleonasmo (3 May 2021)

Capricornio.Cuatro dijo:


> Muy bien puntualizado plenorgasmo.



Estamos para servir, cuatricornio.


----------



## Starfire (3 May 2021)




----------



## optimistic1985 (3 May 2021)




----------



## juantxxxo (3 May 2021)




----------



## .AzaleA. (3 May 2021)

Bueno, ahí va la mía (aunque en su día no la valoré bien porque me daba miedo y era niña):

*LA CELDA*. Creo que de alguna forma me marcó.
Si no hubiesen puesto de protagonista a Jennifer López, la película habría tenido más éxito.


----------



## Clin Isbu (3 May 2021)

Una de mis favoritas, paranoia total



Similar a "Ciudad de Dios" pero menos conocida



De las primeras de Guy Ritchie


----------



## Clin Isbu (3 May 2021)

Igual esta es algo "conocida"



Serie B bizarra



De mafia morofranchute


----------



## LMLights (4 May 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Una de mis favoritas, paranoia total
> Ver archivo adjunto 649282
> 
> 
> ...



Para paranoia esta.









La conversación (1974)


https://cinedeantes2.weebly.com/




ok.ru


----------



## LMLights (4 May 2021)

Varias películas muy duras sobre el mundo laboral. Nada fáciles. Para ver y tomarte un gin tonic mientras........



EL EMPLEO DEL TIEMPO (2001) -Laurent Cantet









LA LEY DEL MERCADO (2016) - Stephane Brizé











EL METODO GRONHOLM (2005)















Одноклассники







ok.ru






CORPORATE (2018) Nicolas Silhol















SMOKING-ROOM (2002)


----------



## LMLights (4 May 2021)

RECURSOS HUMANOS (1998) - Laurent Cantet















Recursos humanos


Recursos humanos




ok.ru







EL JEFE DE TODO ESTO 















El jefe de todo esto (06)


El jefe de todo esto (06)




ok.ru







EL CAPITAL - Costa-Gavras (2012)















El Capital (2012) Costa Gavras


Título original Le capital Año 2012 Duración 114 min. País Francia Francia Dirección Costa-Gavras Guion Costa-Gavras, Karim Boukercha, Jean-Claude Grumberg (Novela: Stéphane Osmont) Música Armand Amar Fotografía Eric Gautier Reparto Gad Elmaleh, Gabriel Byrne, Liya Kebede, Jordana DePaula...




ok.ru









EN GUERRA - Stephane Brizé (2018)


----------



## LMLights (4 May 2021)

LA CUADRILLA - Ken Loach (2001)















La cuadrilla


(Ken Loach, 2001) [DVDRip VE]




ok.ru








ARCADIA (2005) Costa-Gavras















Arcadia (Le couperet) 2005, Constantin Costa-Gavras


Arcadia (Le couperet) 2005, Constantin Costa-Gavras




ok.ru


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 May 2021)

Diario de un amor violado (1995)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Narra la historia de un chico que se convierte en hombre, Luca (Roberto Zibetti), el relato de un intento de ruptura para llegar a ser un adulto, en el momento traumático en el que se descubre incapaz ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## MonaguilloChupetin (9 May 2021)

Bokeh (2017) - IMDb


Directed by Geoffrey Orthwein, Andrew Sullivan. With Maika Monroe, Matt O'Leary, Arnar Jónsson, Gunnar Helgason. On a romantic getaway to Iceland, a young American couple wake up one morning to discover every person on earth has disappeared. Their struggle to survive and to reconcile the...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Electricman (9 May 2021)

Game Over tío.

Es como Jungla de cristal pero con humor ácido y unos pirados como protagonistas.


----------



## Bohdrih (9 May 2021)

It Follows (2014) - IMDb


It Follows: Directed by David Robert Mitchell. With Bailey Spry, Carollette Phillips, Loren Bass, Keir Gilchrist. A young woman is followed by an unknown supernatural force after a sexual encounter.




www.imdb.com












Summer of 84 (2018) - IMDb


Directed by François Simard, Anouk Whissell, Yoann-Karl Whissell. With Graham Verchere, Judah Lewis, Caleb Emery, Cory Gruter-Andrew. After suspecting that their police officer neighbor is a serial killer, a group of teenage friends spend their summer spying on him and gathering evidence, but...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Bohdrih (9 May 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Igual esta es algo "conocida"
> Ver archivo adjunto 649304



Muy interesante.









La invitación (2015) - IMDb


La invitación: Directed by Karyn Kusama. With Logan Marshall-Green, Tammy Blanchard, Emayatzy Corinealdi, Aiden Lovekamp. A man accepts an invitation to a dinner party hosted by his ex-wife, an unsettling affair that reopens old wounds and creates new tensions.




www.imdb.com












Juegos sucios (2013) - IMDb


Juegos sucios: Directed by E.L. Katz. With Pat Healy, Sara Paxton, Ethan Embry, David Koechner. A scheming couple put a struggling family man and his old friend through a series of increasingly twisted dares over the course of an evening at a local bar.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Usuario: (9 May 2021)

*Little Fugitive 1953





*


*Little Fugitive 1953*


* Przesluchanie (Interrogation) 1982





*

* Przesluchanie (Interrogation) 1982*


* De behandeling 2014





*

* De behandeling 2014*


* Oasiseu (Oasis) 2002*







*Oasis (2002)*


----------



## SrPurpuron (9 May 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Es plaster, un conocido script de burbuja.info que lleva años ofreciendo respuestas aleatorias. No merece la pena leerlo, sus creadores lo saben y por eso cada semana crean 2 o 3 multis para esquivar el ignore masivo.



Eso tiene que doler


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 May 2021)

EN SU DÍA esta peli me gustó. Tal vez me impresionó por la edad que tenía y por ser un argumento un tanto rarito(a mí me enganchó)
Creo que ni en su época fue famosa ni comercial, no lo se.
Hace tantos años que la vi que no puedo garantizar que sea buena ni que me fuera a gustar ahora.









Julia y Julia (1987)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Julia es una mujer norteamericana que vive en Italia. Seis años atrás perdió a su marido justo el día de su boda en un accidente de tráfico. Desde entonces su capacidad para vivir se ha visto ...




www.filmaffinity.com






Si alguien la ha visto o la ve ahora , que me cuente si mi recuerdo la ha idealizado.


----------



## A.Rebollo (11 May 2021)

Quemar después de leer (2008)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Ozzie Cox (John Malkovich) es un agente de la CIA que está escribiendo sus memorias en un CD, pero pierde y va a parar a manos de los empleados de un gimnasio (Brad Pitt y Frances McDormand), gente ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## socrates99 (11 May 2021)

Ink.








Ink (2009)


Género: Fantástico | Sinopsis: Cuando la luz se apaga y la ciudad se dispone a dormir, dos fuerzas emergen. Son invisibles para nosotros excepto por el poder que ejercen en nuestros sueños. Estos dos grupos combaten por nuestras ...




m.filmaffinity.com




Os sorprenderá


----------



## Pajarotto (11 May 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Diario de un amor violado (1995)
> 
> 
> Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Narra la historia de un chico que se convierte en hombre, Luca (Roberto Zibetti), el relato de un intento de ruptura para llegar a ser un adulto, en el momento traumático en el que se descubre incapaz ...
> ...



Hostia!!

Esta la vi porron de tiempo y me encantó. Llevo intentandola buscar por torrent la hostia de tiempo. Creía que era el único que conocía esta película jaja.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 May 2021)

Me he mirado por encima el hilo y os está quedando una lista gafapastas hardcore, macho.

Por cambiar un poco el chip, que ya cansa el gafapasteo.


----------



## cepeda33 (11 May 2021)

Morituri 1965


----------



## cepeda33 (11 May 2021)

La LLuvia Negra (1989 Japonesa)


----------



## cepeda33 (11 May 2021)

El puente (1959 Alemana)


----------



## El Señor Don Gato (11 May 2021)

The Fall: El sueño de Alexandria (2006)




Toda una maravilla visual


----------



## Clin Isbu (11 May 2021)

socrates99 dijo:


> Ink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está completa en Youtube


----------



## Knish77 (11 May 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Esta es otra de mis favoritas, Exotica de Atom Egoyan, una historia con una atmósfera única y que revela su trama poco a poco y sorprende al final.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 624832



Como _todo el mundo sabe_, peliculón.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (11 May 2021)

Starfire dijo:


>



Una puta mierda.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (11 May 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> La LLuvia Negra (1989 Japonesa)



Muy buena.


----------



## Lado oscuro (11 May 2021)

En zoowoman tienes unas cuantas


----------



## Pajarotto (11 May 2021)

El Señor Don Gato dijo:


> The Fall: El sueño de Alexandria (2006)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto, correcto. Muy buena para ser de los 2000's. Una rara avis total.


----------



## computer_malfuction (11 May 2021)




----------



## Usuario: (11 May 2021)

*Jean de Florette aka el manantial de las colinas 1986*

*Manon des sources (Jean de Florette II) AKA La venganza de Manon 1986*








*Lila dit ça 2004*



*




*

*I Kina spiser de hunde (In China They Eat Dogs) 1999*










*Himalaya - l'enfance d'un chef 1999*


----------



## Sanchinarro (11 May 2021)

Todas las que he visto de este hilo son una puta mierda.

Mucho gafapisto por aquí. Son malísimas por eso son desconocidas no al revés.


----------



## Autómata (11 May 2021)




----------



## Sr. Sofisticado (11 May 2021)

La de "La casa de Jack" es una fumada de marca mayor.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 May 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hostia!!
> 
> Esta la vi porron de tiempo y me encantó. Llevo intentandola buscar por torrent la hostia de tiempo. Creía que era el único que conocía esta película jaja.



Yo la vi por primera vez en Canal Plus a finales del 97 en version doblada, la pelicula se habia estrenado en el 95 pero paso sin pena ni gloria, a pesar de ser una coproduccion entre Italia, España y Francia que contaba con Marisa Paredes y Goya Toledo en el reparto. Recuerdo que me engancho tanto que la grabe en una cinta de video y la volvi a ver un sin fin de veces. De hecho, se podria decir que siempre ha sido mi pelicula fetiche. Pero cuando se me jodio el ultimo reproductor de video vhs, tuve que dejar de verla cada cierto tiempo como solia hacer, y por ahi la tengo grabada en video junto a otras cintas que me da pena tirar a la basura aunque ya no me sirvan de nada.

Posteriormente la he podido localizar en internet en version original en italiano, pero lamentablemente sin version subtitulada.



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Esta pelicula supone todo un fetiche para mi desde que la vi por primera vez hace mas de veinte años. Trata de la historia de un joven obsesionado por una mujer algo mayor que el, y de como su obsesion por ella le lleva a violarla, ademas de a varias mujeres mas, hasta convertirse en un autentico violador en serie. Aunque la historia en si es incluso todavia mas retorcida y enrevesada, ya que en un momento dado, comienza a desarrollarse una breve historia de amor entre el y la mujer de la que se obsesiona, precisamente poco tiempo despues de haberla violado, pero sin que ella se de cuenta de que el chico con el que empieza a tener una relacion se trata en realidad de su propio violador, ya que no pudo llegar a reconocerlo en su momento.





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hace ya bastantes años, finales de los 90, vi una pelicula en aquellos viernes por la noche despues de la porno del plus, que capto mi atencion desde el primer momento. Despues la vi grabada en cinta en multiples ocasiones, hasta que se me jodio el vhs, y por ahi anda la cinta cubierta de polvo. Veran, el argumento era un tanto peculiar, por decirlo asi. Un joven se enamora obsesivamente de una mujer a la que ve pasar habitualmente a traves de su ventana. Hasta tal punto, que una noche, en que la ve caminando por una calle solitaria, decide violarla. Ella, no llega a verle la cara. Y el caso es que poco despues, comienza entre ellos una relacion sentimental. Si, sin saberlo, se enamora del hombre que la habia violado. El, se lo oculta, hasta que finalmente por los avatares del destino, se ve descubierto. Y la cosa acaba mal, claro esta. Pero todavia recuerdo la cara de terror y desesperacion de ella, al descubrir la verdad, y por contra, aquella otra sonrisa de el, pero no de sadismo, sino yo diria mas bien de resignacion. Y quizas, por que no, con algun apice de autoconsuelo. Ya que al menos, ella llego a enamorarse de el mientras no descubrio de quien se trataba en realidad. La mujer de sus sueños, fue suya, no solo en cuerpo, sino tambien en alma, durante algun tiempo. En fin, tal vez una historia algo enrevesada, perversa incluso. Absolutamente obsesiva y enfermiza, pero tambien de amor del puro. De ese que se siente sin control alguno. Aunque en ese caso, conllevase consecuencias fatales. Por si a alguien le picase la curiosidad, se titulaba, "Diario de un amor violado", creo recordar que estaba basada en una novela de titulo mas explicito, "Diario de un violador". Y, en fin, que aunque pasase sin pena ni gloria, a mi me encanto. De hecho, me compre un cd de Kate Bush expresamente porque en el aparecia la cancion que el le dedicaba a ella, en un momento de pasion.



Diario de un amor violado – Cronaca di un amore violato (VO)


----------



## Perturbado (11 May 2021)

Peli similar a Matrix que practicamente se estreno a la misma vez. Y que en Matrix 4 todavía tendrá mas semejanzas.

Salvando las distancias de que el presupuesto fue de 25 veces menos respecto Matrix, llego a ser finalista de los premios Saturn del 99. Premio que se llevo también Matrix.


A destacar la actriz Gretchen Mol cuando mas guapa estaba...


----------



## Clin Isbu (12 May 2021)

Sr. Sofisticado dijo:


> La de "La casa de Jack" es una fumada de marca mayor.



La parte donde relata los asesinatos mola, es casi comedia negra, incluso te hace empatizar con el psicópata,

la parte final de la película si es un fumada total, me aburrió.


----------



## Sr. Sofisticado (12 May 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> La parte donde relata los asesinatos mola, es casi comedia negra, incluso te hace empatizar con el psicópata,
> 
> la parte final de la película si es un fumada total, me aburrió.



Sí, los "incidentes" molan, pero el epílogo final es un coñazo marca Lars von Trier.


----------



## Usuario: (12 May 2021)

Perturbado dijo:


> Peli similar a Matrix que practicamente se estreno a la misma vez. Y que en Matrix 4 todavía tendrá mas semejanzas.
> 
> Salvando las distancias de que el presupuesto fue de 25 veces menos respecto Matrix, llego a ser finalista de los premios Saturn del 99. Premio que se llevo también Matrix.
> 
> ...




* Dark City 1998** 





*

Esta se estrenó un año antes y como *The Thirteenth floor* tambien entra dentro de los sucedaneos de* Matrix.*


----------



## Perturbado (12 May 2021)

Si. Buena pelicula. Fue nominada tambien en los Saturns del año anterior.

Pongo anexo de la nominados y premiados a mejor film del Saturn desde su creación por si alguien tiene alguna joyita pendiente...

Anexo:Saturn a la mejor película de ciencia ficción - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Usuario: dijo:


> * Dark City 1998**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Usuario: (15 May 2021)

*O ehthros mou 2013 aka The Enemy Within















The Enemy Within (2013)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Kostas Stasinos es el propietario de una tienda de jardinería que vive una vida normal junto a su esposa Rania y sus dos hijos adolescentes. Pensador progresista e idealista sin complejos desde sus ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Musíme si pomáhat 2000 aka Lo mejor de nosotros aka el amor en tiempos de odio















El amor en tiempos de odio (2000)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: II Guerra Mundial (1939-1945). En un pequeño pueblo checo ocupado por los alemanes, viven Josef y Marie Cizek, una pareja sin hijos. Él es un sarcástico antinazi que debe reprimir sus comentarios para ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Under sandet (Land of Mine) 2015















Land of Mine (Bajo la arena) (2015)


Género: Bélico | Sinopsis: La guerra no acaba cuando se firma la paz. Cuando Alemania se rindió en 1945, en la costa occidental danesa comenzó otra dura batalla: la de los jóvenes soldados alemanes que fueron obligados a ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*


----------



## Usuario: (15 May 2021)

*Tucker & Dale vs Evil (Tucker and Dale vs Evil) 2010















Tucker & Dale contra el mal (2010)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Una pareja de amigos decide pasar las vacaciones en una cabaña perdida en el bosque con el plan de beber cerveza y matar el tiempo pescando. Tucker puede considerarse el líder de los dos, pues su ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*


----------



## LMLights (24 May 2021)

The Tour (2008)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Año 1993, el peor momento de la guerra en Bosnia-Herzegovina. Un grupo de actores de Belgrado, ignorantes del lío en que van a meterse, deciden ganar un dinero rápido saliendo de gira por la Krajina ...




www.filmaffinity.com



















Turneja (2008) ZO


Turneja (2008) ZO




ok.ru


----------



## Usuario: (24 May 2021)

*Mishehu Larutz Ito aka Someone to run with*















Someone to Run With (2006)


Género: Aventuras | Sinopsis: Dos adolescentes en las calles de Jerusalén se juntan para contar la aventura de verano de sus vidas. Tamar es una chica con mucho talento, pero muy callada e insegura, que abandona su casa y todo lo ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Ago 2021)

Usuario: dijo:


> *Jean de Florette aka el manantial de las colinas 1986*
> 
> *Manon des sources (Jean de Florette II) AKA La venganza de Manon 1986*



Son muy buenas. Hay que ver las dos porque basicamente es una peli larguisima cortada en dos.


----------



## mecaweto (24 Ago 2021)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Hay otra peli francesa muy buena que vi el año pasado y cuyo título no logro acordarme, transcurre entre la Francia rural y un pueblo de un país africano, varias historias entretejidas de una forma sublime que al principio parecen inconexas pero que al final el director la clava con el desenlace.
> 
> La primera escena es de un negro en una moto llevando una cabra o cordero vivo atado a su espalda, a modo de mochila. Luego de esa escena, la primera mitad de la película transcurre en Francia hasta que luego enlaza con la parte de los africanos.
> 
> Si alguien la vio y sabe el título, que me cite y lo diga.



"Solo las bestias"








Solo las bestias (2019)


Género: Intriga | Sinopsis: Una mujer desaparece. Después de una tormenta de nieve, su coche es descubierto en una carretera en dirección a un pueblo remoto. Mientras que la policía no sabe por dónde empezar a investigar, cinco ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Usuario: (25 Ago 2021)

*La gloria de mi padre (1990)*









La gloria de mi padre (1990)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Basada en la autobiografía de Marcel Pagnol, académico de la lengua francesa. Marcel y su familia deciden pasar sus vacaciones juntos en la Provenza francesa y allí conoce a un niño de la zona que le ...




m.filmaffinity.com











*El castillo de mi madre (1990)*









El castillo de mi madre (1990)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Continuación de "La gloria de mi padre". Como cada periodo de vacaciones, el joven Marcel regresa con su familia a la casa de la Provenza. Allí se reencontrará con su amigo Lili y hará un nuevo ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (25 Ago 2021)

Las tres de Na Hong-Jin. Igual ya las he puesto, hago lo mismo en todos los hilos.









The Chaser (2008)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Joong-ho, un antiguo detective convertido en proxeneta, tiene problemas financieros, ya que algunas de sus chicas han desaparecido. Al intentar encontrarlas, averigua que han sido reclutadas por un ...




m.filmaffinity.com













The Yellow Sea (2010)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Frontera entre Rusia, China y Corea del Norte. Acosado por las deudas, casi en la miseria, un hombre acepta un contrato para asesinar a alguien. Es su último recurso para cubrir las necesidades de su ...




m.filmaffinity.com





Y la de "El extraño", que estoy con el móvil y no me deja pegarla.
Las dos primeras son thrillers de acción cojonudísimos. Top notch que se llaman. La tercera es... mejor verla, investigación, folklore, terror, hostias...
Qué asco debe dar ser tan bueno.


----------



## Usuario: (25 Ago 2021)

*Castaway on the Moon 2009 aka Kimssi pyoryugi (Kim's Island)*















Castaway on the Moon (2009)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: La historia comienza cuando un ejecutivo se lanza al río Han para suicidarse... e inesperadamente despierta en una isla desierta en medio del río, donde vive apartado de la civilización. Una joven, ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Khmelnitsky (26 Ago 2021)

mecaweto dijo:


> "Solo las bestias"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crack, cómo te amo.


----------



## mecaweto (26 Ago 2021)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Crack, cómo te amo.



La vi hace poco con mi contraria. Nos encantó su estructura de puzzle que se monta ante tus ojos.


----------



## Usuario: (7 Sep 2021)

*Enklava 2015*







*








Enclave (2015)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Año 2004. Nenad, de 10 años, es el único alumno de su clase. El pequeño lee una redacción sobre su abuelo Voja, su único amigo, que se está muriendo. Además de un difícil momento familiar, esta ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Daglicht 2013















Daylight (2013)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Iris es abogada y madre de un hijo autista. Un día, se entera de que también tiene un hermano autista, Ray, algo que le habían escondido desde siempre. Ray está internado en una clínica, acusado de ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Mot naturen 2014*







*








Out of Nature (2014)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Un viaje al interior de Martin. Cuando decida realizar una excursión a la montaña, seremos testigo de sus pensamientos: esenciales, existenciales, estúpidos e incluso absurdos sobre sus sentimientos y fantasías. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com





Dast-neveshtehaa nemisoosand (Manuscripts Don't Burn) 2013















Manuscripts Don't Burn (2013)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Khosrow es un asesino a sueldo. Bajo la autoridad de Morteza, parten juntos en misión para cometer un asesinato financiado. El asesinato debe parecer un suicidio. Los dos asesinos se ven obligados a ...




www.filmaffinity.com





La fille sur le pont 1999















La chica del puente (1999)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Gabor, un lanzador de cuchillos, le salva la vida a Adèle cuando estaba a punto de arrojarse desde uno de los puentes del Sena. Adèle siempre ha sido una mujer desdichada. Gabor es un poco mentiroso, ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Sep 2021)

_Soldier_ (1998)


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (30 Sep 2021)

Cómo celebré el fin del Mundo.

La caída del Socialísmo en Rumania, a través de los ojos de un niño. 









Cómo celebré el fin del mundo


Cómo celebré el fin del mundo




ok.ru


----------



## -Alexia- (30 Sep 2021)

No es que me haya gustado mucho pero la última que he visto que me ha sorprendido porque tiene muchos visos de realidad es "The Riot Club"


----------



## Rediooss (30 Sep 2021)

La vi hace poco y me sorprendió gratamente, era totalmente desconocida para mí, a mi juicio la mejor película sobre la corrupción policial que he visto jamás, además de estar basada en hechos reales la trama se hace muy verídica,.
Una película de Sidney Lumet que no quiso meter a actores conocidos para no quitarle realismo, un gran acierto.
" El príncipe de la ciudad "


----------



## Clin Isbu (30 Sep 2021)

Esta semana estas dos...

*Druk *(Peli danesa)
No sé si puede considerarse "desconocida", ya que la consideran una de las mejores del año,
pero no creo que sea muy taquillera ni de gran público.




*El extraño *(Peli coreana)
No es muy conocida pero es una joya,
mezcla de thriller, terror y paranormal.


----------



## Usuario: (30 Sep 2021)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Esta semana estas dos...
> 
> *Druk *(Peli danesa)
> No sé si puede considerarse "desconocida", ya que la consideran una de las mejores del año,
> ...



Al hilo de esta recomendaria ésta que ha pasado mas desapercibida tambien danesa y con Mads Mikkelsen y dirigida por *Ander Thomas Jensen*, que tiene una filmografia muy peculiar y quizas desconocida por estos lares

*Retfærdighedens ryttere aka Jinetes de la Justicia 2020















Jinetes de la justicia (2020)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: El militar Markus debe regresar a casa con su hija adolescente, Mathilde, cuando su esposa muere en un trágico accidente de tren. Todo parece ser a causa de la mala suerte, hasta que Otto, experto en ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Obecna skola (The Elementary School) aka escuela primaria 1991















Escuela primaria (1991)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: En 1945, poco después del final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, un grupo de escolares asiste a un colegio del extrarradio de Praga. El mal comportamiento de los niños de esta escuela obliga a incorporar ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*


----------



## Clin Isbu (30 Sep 2021)

Usuario: dijo:


> Al hilo de esta recomendaria ésta que ha pasado mas desapercibida tambien danesa y con Mads Mikkelsen y dirigida por *Ander Thomas Jensen*, que tiene una filmografia muy peculiar y quizas desconocida por estos lares
> 
> *Retfærdighedens ryttere aka Jinetes de la Justicia 2020
> 
> ...



"Jinetes de la justicia" la tenía pendiente de ver,
igual y la veo hoy,
la otra no la conocía, me la apunto.

Danesas recuerdo que me gustaron estas...
*La Caza



The Guilty *(este año han sacado un remake gringo, acaba de estrenarse)
*

*


----------



## Usuario: (30 Sep 2021)

El cine danes rara vez defrauda. 

La otra es de* Jan Sverák* otro director checo con buenas pelis en su haber ( Kolja (Kolya), Vratné lahve (Empties) o Tmavomodrý svet (AKA Dark Blue World) )y que a la tv de este pais llegan raramente o en canales de pago muy especificos), Gracias a internet se pueden ver.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

Sunshine seguramente sea la película más desconocida de Danny boyle, ciencia ficción con buena fotografía.


----------



## melf (30 Sep 2021)

Arcadia (2005)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Bruno Davert es un alto ejecutivo que trabaja desde hace quince años en una fábrica de papel. Debido a la reestructuración económica de la empresa, él y cientos de empleados son despedidos de la noche ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Usuario: (1 Oct 2021)

*Utvandrarna (The Emigrants) 1971 
















Los emigrantes (1971)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: A mediados del siglo XIX, Kristina y Karl-Oskar viven en una pequeña aldea rural de Småland (al sur de Suecia). Se casan e intentan ganarse el sustento con un pequeño trozo de tierra. Sin embargo, el ...




www.filmaffinity.com






Nybyggarna (The New Land) 1972
















La nueva tierra (1972)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: A finales del siglo XIX, una familia sueca emigra a Minesota. Van en busca de una vida mejor y más libertad y aunque no pretenden convertirse en americanos, la cultura de su nuevo país va ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*


----------



## Don Pascual (1 Oct 2021)

Capricornio.Cuatro dijo:


> Del mismo director altamente potable
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LA MECANICA DE LA SOMBRA Traducida en España como "testigo" , muy buena Testigo (2016) - FilmAffinity


----------



## LMLights (1 Oct 2021)

Rediooss dijo:


> La vi hace poco y me sorprendió gratamente, era totalmente desconocida para mí, a mi juicio la mejor película sobre la corrupción policial que he visto jamás, además de estar basada en hechos reales la trama se hace muy verídica,.
> Una película de Sidney Lumet que no quiso meter a actores conocidos para no quitarle realismo, un gran acierto.
> " El príncipe de la ciudad "



Sidney Lumet, garantía de calidá.

LA OFENSA (1972) -Policías pasados de coca.















1972 - La Ofensa - Sidney Lumet


1972 - La Ofensa - Sidney Lumet




ok.ru






TENIENTE CORRÚTO.





DISTRITO 34. CORRUPCIÓN TOTAL (1990)









Distrito.34.Corrupcion.Total.720p.CAS


Distrito.34.Corrupcion.Total.720p.CAS




ok.ru











POLICIA CHULOPUTAS.

La corrupción o es TOTAL o no es.

Comisario Ginés Jimenez


----------



## tixdum (1 Oct 2021)

La Piel del Diamante (1992) de Ben Cross, se puede ver en Youtube. 








La piel del diamante (El diamante) (TV) (1992)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: El joyero Phillippe Golden compra uno de los diamantes más grandes vistos en una subasta. El ladrón de diamantes Rick Dunne sale de la cárcel; sin embargo, el inspector Outlaw sospecha que Rick pueda ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## lagintoinc (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## tixdum (1 Oct 2021)

La leyenda de Terramar (Miniserie de TV) (2004)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Un temerario joven está destinado a convertirse en el mayor mago que la mística tierra de Terramar haya conocido. Cuando el joven mago Ged descubre que posee infinitos poderes mágicos, se embarca en ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Oct 2021)

lagintoinc dijo:


>



Brutal.
Y la Giulietta como siempre: tremenda.


----------



## corolaria (1 Oct 2021)

O Lucky Man! - Lindsay Anderson 1973

Martin Eden - Pietro Marcello 2019

Night Tide - Curtis Harrington 1961

Fúsi (Virgin Mountain) - Dagur Kári 2015

Normal Life - John McNaughton 1996

Haemoo (Niebla) - Shim Sung-bo 2014

Schalcken the Painter - Leslie Megahey 1979

The Florida Project - Sean Baker 2017

Smoke - Wayne Wang 1995

Red Riding In The Year Of Our Lord 1974 - Julian Jarrold 2009

Duerme, duerme, mi amor - Francisco Regueiro 1975

You The Living - Roy Andersson 2007

Mademoiselle - Tony Richardson 1966

Lamb - Ross Partridge 2015

Kiss of the Spider Woman - Héctor Babenco 1985

The Day The Earth Stood Still - Robert Wise 1951

Torneranno i prati - Ermanno Olmi 2014

Withnail and I - Bruce Robinson 1987

The Nightingale - Jennifer Kent 2018

Leave No Trace - Debra Granik 2018

La drôlesse - Jacques Doillon 1979

Killer Joe - William Friedkin 2011

.......

.....

...


----------



## LMLights (9 Oct 2021)

SUCEDIO CERCA DE SU CASA. Pot Belga esquizofrénico pero muy divertido.







Benoit Poelvoorde















C'est Arrivé Près De Chez Vous (1992).DVDRip.HQ.cast


C'est Arrivé Près De Chez Vous (1992).DVDRip.HQ.cast




ok.ru


----------



## Capricornio.Cuatro (10 Oct 2021)

Ainssss Zoowoman se cansó






Zoowoman ha caído, ¿Dónde encuentro ahora pelis antiguas?


Me disponía a ver "1984" la película del 1956, adaptación del libro de George Orwell. Había disfrutado viendo Conan el Destructor y hoy no me funciona: https://zoowoman.website/ Me cago en la ostia señores, ¿Alguna alternativa?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Usuario: (11 Oct 2021)

*Ostrov aka La isla aka Exorcismo 2004
















Остров (фильм Павла Лунгина)


Очень духовный, фильм советую к просмотру. Скачать:http://www.moviemir.com/m_ostrov_skachat_film_lyngina_2006_besplatno_dvdrip.php Это мой первый фильм на канале, не забывайте ставить пальцы вверх, комментируйте и подписывайтесь на канал, будет ещё больше фильмов! И пишите в комментариях какие...




ok.ru




*


----------



## LeeMarvin (11 Oct 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> LA CUADRILLA - Ken Loach (2001)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un zankito por Arcadia y ese José García que es el doble de Jack Lemmon


----------



## LeeMarvin (11 Oct 2021)

Desconcertante









Bacurau (2019)


Género: Intriga | Sinopsis: En un futuro cercano, el pueblo de Bacurau llora la muerte de su matriarca Carmelita, que ha fallecido a los 94 años. Algunos días más tarde, los habitantes se dan cuenta de que el pueblo está siendo ...




www.filmaffinity.com







La fatalidad









Los hermanos Sisters (2018)


Género: Western | Sinopsis: 1850. Los hermanos Charlie y Eli Sisters viven en un mundo salvaje y hostil, en plena fiebre del oro. Tienen las manos manchadas de sangre, tanto de criminales como de personas inocentes. No tienen ...




www.filmaffinity.com







No sé si es desconocida o más bien está olvidada,









Conspiración de silencio (1955)


Género: Intriga | Sinopsis: En 1945, un hombre con un solo brazo llega al desolado pueblo de Black Rock. Es John MacReedy (Spencer Tracy) y busca a Joe Komaco, un granjero japonés cuyo hijo le salvó la vida durante la guerra. El ...




www.filmaffinity.com








Me sorprendió para bien 









Borg McEnroe. La película (2017)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Narra la historia de la rivalidad entre dos leyendas del tenis: el sueco Björn Borg (Sverrir Gudnason) y el norteamericano John McEnroe (Shia LaBeouf), un enfrentamiento legendario de la historia del ...




www.filmaffinity.com







Te deja ko









Perder la razón (2012)
 

Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Un generoso médico lleva a Bélgica a un joven marroquí, a quien educa como si fuera su hijo. Cuando el joven se enamora y decide fundar una familia, su esposa se encuentra encerrada en un clima ...




www.filmaffinity.com








Cinismo 









El hombre de al lado (2009)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: La película narra un conflicto entre vecinos que parece no tener fin. Una simple pared medianera puede dividir dos mundos, dos maneras de vestir, de comer, de vivir. De un lado Leonardo (Rafael ...




www.filmaffinity.com








Pura mala hostia 









Bronson (2008)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Biopic sobre Michael Peterson (apodado Charles Bronson), considerado "el hombre más peligroso del Reino Unido". Bronson es un exboxeador extremadamente violento que lleva 34 años en prisión, aunque ...




www.filmaffinity.com








Acidez 









Increíble pero falso (2009)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: En un mundo donde no existe la mentira, ni siquiera como concepto, donde todos dicen siempre la verdad sin pensar en las consecuencias, Mark Bellison (Ricky Gervais), un perdedor nato, desarrolla ...




www.filmaffinity.com








Te deja mal cuerpo 









Happiness (1998)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Irónica, crítica e inmisericorde comedia sobre los miembros de una familia de un suburbio de New Jersey. Un matrimonio a punto de divorciarse, tres hermanas y sus maridos, novios y amantes ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## JmDt (11 Oct 2021)

Películas de aviación:









Porco Rosso (1992) - IMDb


Porco Rosso: Directed by Hayao Miyazaki. With Shûichirô Moriyama, Tokiko Katô, Bunshi Katsura Vi, Tsunehiko Kamijô. In 1930s Italy, a veteran World War I pilot is cursed to look like an anthropomorphic pig.




m.imdb.com













El viento se levanta (2013) - IMDb


El viento se levanta: Directed by Hayao Miyazaki. With Hideaki Anno, Hidetoshi Nishijima, Miori Takimoto, Masahiko Nishimura. A look at the life of Jiro Horikoshi, the man who designed Japanese fighter planes during World War II.




m.imdb.com













El carnaval de las águilas (1975) - IMDb


El carnaval de las águilas: Directed by George Roy Hill. With Robert Redford, Bo Svenson, Bo Brundin, Susan Sarandon. After WW1, an ex-pilot takes up barn-storming and chance-meets a former German ace fighter pilot with whom he co-stars in Hollywood war movies depicting aerial dog-fights.




m.imdb.com













Misión de emergencia (TV Movie 1993) - IMDb


Misión de emergencia: Directed by Roger Young. With Robert Loggia, Scott Bakula, Rebecca Rigg, Alan Fletcher. A pilot ferrying a crop duster aircraft, from the United States to Australia, gets lost over the south Pacific Ocean and the pilot of a commercial airliner is his only hope of being found.




m.imdb.com













Aquellos chalados en sus locos cacharros (1965) - IMDb


Aquellos chalados en sus locos cacharros: Directed by Ken Annakin. With Stuart Whitman, Sarah Miles, James Fox, Alberto Sordi. Hoping to push Britain to the forefront of aviation, a London publisher organizes an international air race across the English Channel, but must contend with two...




m.imdb.com













Infierno blanco (1953) - IMDb


Infierno blanco: Directed by William A. Wellman. With John Wayne, Lloyd Nolan, Walter Abel, James Arness. A C-47 transport plane, named the Corsair, makes a forced landing in the frozen wastes of Quebec, and the plane's pilot, Captain Dooley, must keep his men alive in deadly conditions while...




m.imdb.com













Solo los ángeles tienen alas (1939) - IMDb


Solo los ángeles tienen alas: Directed by Howard Hawks. With Cary Grant, Jean Arthur, Richard Barthelmess, Rita Hayworth. At a remote South American trading port, the manager of an air-freight company is forced to risk his pilots' lives in order to win an important contract as a traveling...




m.imdb.com













Hombres sin miedo (1932) - IMDb


Hombres sin miedo: Directed by John Ford. With Ralph Bellamy, Gloria Stuart, Pat O'Brien, Slim Summerville. A group of air mail pilots risk their lives to deliver important mail through bad weather conditions.




m.imdb.com













Vuelo nocturno (1933) - IMDb


Vuelo nocturno: Directed by Clarence Brown. With John Barrymore, Helen Hayes, Clark Gable, Lionel Barrymore. Polio breaks out in Rio de Janeiro, the serum is in Santiago and there's only one way to get the medicine where it's desperately needed: flown in by daring pilots who risk the treacherous...




m.imdb.com


----------



## Pajarotto (12 Oct 2021)

Vaya gafapastadas colega.







Esta me gustó bastante. Es entretenida. 








Como hacer un buen thriller con 4 cholos. Totalmente humillante para jewliwood.


----------



## Pajarotto (12 Oct 2021)

Y ya que estamos gafapastas, pongo ésta que sorprendentemente me gustó mucho. Los personajes, sobretodo él que es autista, está muy bien llevado. Muy real todo, la verdad.







Es por poneros algo que os mole.

Gafapastas.


----------



## Maerum (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## BogadeAriete (12 Oct 2021)

Dark city. Alex Proyas.
Cualquiera del Oeste de Clint Eastwood. Pero el fuera de la ley es canela.


----------



## LeeMarvin (12 Oct 2021)

Maerum dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 804674




Esta comedia negra 









El mejor padre del mundo (2009)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Lance Clayton (Robin Williams) siempre ha soñado con ser un famoso escritor, pero sólo ha conseguido ser profesor de instituto. De repente, sufre la peor tragedia y, al mismo tiempo, se le presenta la ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Maerum (12 Oct 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Esta comedia negra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa no la he visto, la tendré que ver


----------



## Usuario: (16 Oct 2021)

*Los viajes del viento 2009















Los viajes del viento (2009)


Género: Aventuras | Sinopsis: 1968. Ignacio Carrillo, un juglar que durante años recorrió pueblos y regiones llevando cantos con su acordeón, toma la decisión de hacer un último viaje, a través de toda la región norte de Colombia, ...




www.filmaffinity.com













Los viajes del viento 2009, Ciro Guerra


Los viajes del viento 2009, Ciro Guerra




ok.ru





Kontroll 2003















Контроль / Kontroll (2003) HD


Контроль Kontroll год 2003 страна Венгрия слоган	«Murder. Mystery. Romance. Just another ride on the subway» режиссер	Нимрод Антал сценарий	Джим Адлер, Нимрод Антал продюсер	Тамаш Хутлашша оператор	Дьюла Падош композитор	Нео художник	Балаж Хуйбер, Янош Брекль монтаж	Иштван Кирай жанр	триллер...




ok.ru





La vida precoz y breve de Sabina Rivas 2012*















La vida precoz y breve de Sabina Rivas (2012)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Una niña hondureña que emigra a los Estados Unidos es atrapada en la frontera entre México y Guatemala por las redes de prostitución y de trata de blancas. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com





*








La vida precoz y breve de Sabina Rivas (2012)


La vida precoz y breve de Sabina Rivas (2012)




ok.ru





Kongen av Bastøy (King of Devil's Island) aka La Isla de los Olvidados 2010















La isla de los olvidados (2010)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Noruega, 1915. En la isla de Bastøy, en el fiordo de Oslo, un grupo de chicos, entre los 11 y los 18 años, vive bajo el despótico poder de un superintendente y sus guardias. En lugar de recibir una ...




www.filmaffinity.com














La isla de los olvidados (Kongen av Bastøy (King of Devils Island)) (2010) hdrip www.yaske.ro es


La isla de los olvidados (Kongen av Bastøy (King of Devils Island)) (2010) hdrip www.yaske.ro es




ok.ru






7 cajas 2012















7 cajas (2012)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Víctor, un carretillero de 17 años que trabaja en el Mercado 4 de Asunción, un mundo hostil y muy competitivo, necesita conseguir dinero. Recibe entonces una propuesta bastante insólita: transportar ...




www.filmaffinity.com













7 Boxes (7Cajas) (2012) (Sub.Esp+Eng) (1080p)


7 Boxes (7Cajas) (2012) (Sub.Esp+Eng) (1080p)




ok.ru




*


----------



## LMLights (29 Oct 2021)

Buenísima, muy enigmática, con paradoja y final aleccionador.

BRIMSTONE (2016)








Одноклассники







ok.ru

























Brimstone. La hija del predicador (2016) Película - PLAY Cine


Descubre todo sobre la película Brimstone. La hija del predicador. Trailers, vídeos, fotos, sinópsis, críticas de cine... Toda la información y mucho más en ABC.es




www.abc.es


----------



## n_flamel (29 Oct 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Y ya que estamos gafapastas, pongo ésta que sorprendentemente me gustó mucho. Los personajes, sobretodo él que es autista, está muy bien llevado. Muy real todo, la verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peliculón.


----------



## Usuario: (30 Oct 2021)

*SUNTAN 2016*















Suntan (2016)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: A Kostis, médico solitario, le toca ejercer en una isla griega. Cuando llega el verano, los turistas y las noches locas, no cejará en sus cada vez más espeluznantes intentos de enchufarse a la ...




www.filmaffinity.com













Suntan Subtitulado


Suntan Subtitulado




ok.ru


----------



## LMLights (31 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Peliculón.



Ésta también, no es desconocida, pero poco promocionada. Muy buen vestuario y caracterización. Sólo por eso ya merece la pena.















2018-La Tragedia De Peterloo


2018-La Tragedia De Peterloo




ok.ru


----------



## Usuario: (31 Oct 2021)

*Der Räuber (The Robber) 2010





*

_








El ladrón (2010)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Johannes Rettenberger es una persona introvertida que pasa sus últimas días en la cárcel preparándose como un gran atleta. Cuando sale se presenta a los diferentes campeonatos nacionales en su país, ...




www.filmaffinity.com





*Revanche 2008















Revanche (2008)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: En la Viena actual, un ex convicto que trabaja para el dueño de un prostíbulo planea escaparse con su novia, una prostituta. Tras un atraco a un banco de las afueras, que sale mal por culpa de una ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*_


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2021)

Valhalla Rising con Mads Mikkelsen


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2021)

Todo el cine que no tenga NWO es muy bienvenido


----------



## Usuario: (7 Nov 2021)

*Harry, un ami qui vous veut du bien *aka *Harry, un amigo que os quiere **2000 















Harry, un amigo que os quiere (2000)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Las vacaciones de Michel y Claire prometen ser duras. Sus tres hijas pequeñas, alborotadas por el intenso calor, acaparan gran parte de su energía. Además, su casa de verano está en obras desde hace ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*


----------



## Usuario: (10 Dic 2021)

Vezdesushtiyat aka Omnipresent 2017











Omnipresent (2017)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Emil es el propietario de una agencia de publicidad que se va obsesionando con espiar a su familia, amigos y empleados a través de cámaras ocultas. Lo que empieza como una divertida nueva afición se ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## cataubas (11 Dic 2021)

Ghost Dog, el camino del samurái (1999)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: "Ghost Dog" (Whitaker) es un asesino a sueldo de Nueva York, un hombre de actitud tranquila en su vida diaria que se rige bajo el código de honor de los antiguos samuráis. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (11 Dic 2021)

cataubas dijo:


> Ghost Dog, el camino del samurái (1999)
> 
> 
> Género: Drama | Sinopsis: "Ghost Dog" (Whitaker) es un asesino a sueldo de Nueva York, un hombre de actitud tranquila en su vida diaria que se rige bajo el código de honor de los antiguos samuráis. (FILMAFFINITY)
> ...



Buena peli


----------



## LMLights (13 Dic 2021)

CHERNOBYL, ahora que se acerca la hora, en nuestra hora, de los Sacrificados por la COVIC. Un canto a LOS LIQUIDADORES de CHERNOBYL.















[Pelicula ] Ver Online — Gnula 2


▷ ✅ Ver Online Descarga Gratis, Latino, Subtitulado, Castellano, Sub Español




www.gnula2.org













Otra de amenaza nuclear THE IDEALIST (2015)







Pelicula Danesa.









The Idealist - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Idealisten.HDRip.LEG-TOM


Idealisten.HDRip.LEG-TOM




ok.ru


----------



## WinstonSmith (13 Dic 2021)

Aporto dos peliculazas para la lista:

-El Guerrero Pacífico
-La Leyenda de Bagger Vance


----------



## Sardónica (13 Dic 2021)

Poco conocida de Kurosawa.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (13 Dic 2021)

Enter the void









Enter the Void (2009)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Oscar y su hermana Linda viven desde hace poco en Tokio. Él sobrevive traficando con drogas, ella trabaja como stripper en un club nocturno. Durante un forcejeo con la policía, Oscar cae herido tras ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Sardónica (14 Dic 2021)

En EEUU. En España no.


----------



## Usuario: (14 Dic 2021)

*Kinamand (Chinaman) 2005





*

*








Kinamand (Chinaman) (2005)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: En principio Kinamand es una comedia sobre un casamiento arreglado que termina convirtiéndose en amor verdadero. Aquí Keld accede a dar el “sí” para que Ling pueda residir legalmente en Dinamarca y ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (14 Dic 2021)

El Hombre que inventó la Navidad

una recreacion historica y semi biografica de como Charles Dickens desarrolló su novela Cuento de Navidad, un poco onirica, algo psicopata, pero entretenida


----------



## Sardónica (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## hortera (14 Dic 2021)

Café irlandes


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Dic 2021)

La mirada de Ulises


----------



## Usuario: (14 Dic 2021)

*Nordvest (Northwest) 2013















Nordvest (Northwest) (2013)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: En un mundo criminalístico, Caspar, un muchacho de 18 años de edad, quiere llegar a la cima sin importarle como. Se encarga de realizar robos de poca monta para Jamal, cuando decidirá empezar a ...




www.filmaffinity.com













Northwest aka Nordvest (2013) 720p.BRrip.Sujaidr


Northwest aka Nordvest (2013) 720p.BRrip.Sujaidr




ok.ru




*


----------



## Calahan (14 Dic 2021)

4kas dijo:


> A ver qué descubrimientos aportáis.
> 
> Vale cualquier cosa, de arte y ensayo gafapasta o de robots vs autobots vs superhéroes.



Película de unos chavales pobres quizás irlandeses que se quedan con un caballo o algo y el sistema no les deja. 
La gente se puso a aplaudir cuando acabó la peli. De los 80 o 90.


----------



## Calahan (14 Dic 2021)

Autómata dijo:


>



Repulsiva. Casi tanto cuando ví que unas viejas habían llevado a una niña de unos diez años a verla. 
La pobre salió traumatizada.


----------



## imaginARIO (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## Calahan (14 Dic 2021)

Reí mucho con ésta. 








Lust in the Dust - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





No la encuentro en castellano. 

Esos locos cuatreros también era una comedia divertida del oeste.


----------



## Autómata (15 Dic 2021)

Calahan dijo:


> Repulsiva. Casi tanto cuando ví que unas viejas habían llevado a una niña de unos diez años a verla.
> La pobre salió traumatizada.



Pues te agradecería que argumentaras. Ya por las risas.


----------



## Lubinillo (15 Dic 2021)

MonaguilloChupetin dijo:


> Viva la vida (1984) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Viva la vida: Directed by Claude Lelouch. With Charlotte Rampling, Michel Piccoli, Jean-Louis Trintignant, Evelyne Bouix. The movie starts with an interview with director Claude Lelouch. He pleads viewers not to disclose the plot of the movie after leaving the projection room. Even the movie's...
> ...



Siguiendo con el cine frances de antaño


----------



## Usuario: (18 Dic 2021)

*Housekeeping 1987*

















Housekeeping (1987)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Dos niñas pequeñas, tras la muerte de su padre, van pasando de pariente en pariente como un regalo no deseado hasta acabar en una aislada casa junto a un lago a cargo de su excéntrica tía Sylvie. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com













Housekeeping (1987) (720p) 80's Movies


After their mother commits suicide, two sisters end up living with their kind but peculiar aunt in their grandmother's old house in a small 1950s town.




ok.ru






*L'ennui aka Tedio 1998





*









Tedio (1998)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Martín, un profesor universitario de filosofía, sufre una profunda depresión profesional y sentimental. En esa situación, conoce en extrañas circunstancias a Cecilia, una joven y misteriosa modelo, ...




www.filmaffinity.com













L'ennui.1998


L'ennui.1998




ok.ru


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Dic 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


>



Uffff mira, NO.

Que pongas ésa y no Spoorloos...


----------



## Roberto Malone (18 Dic 2021)

En navidad siempre recomiendo esta:







Y esta es una obra de arte:







Las pongo como 'desconocidas' porque salvo alguno que sea muy cinéfilo, nadie de los que conozco las conoce.


----------



## alemanita74 (18 Dic 2021)

"La solución Final" 

Nancys haciendo cosas Nancys.

La solución final (TV Movie 2001) - IMDb


----------



## hartman (18 Dic 2021)

alemanita74 dijo:


> "La solución Final"
> 
> Nancys haciendo cosas Nancys.
> 
> La solución final (TV Movie 2001) - IMDb



hay podria salir facilmente bill gates


----------



## Usuario: (24 Dic 2021)

*Slava *aka *Un minuto de gloria (Glory) 2016





*









Un minuto de gloria (Glory) (2016)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Cuando Tsanko Petrov, un trabajador del ferrocarril, se encuentra un millón de levs en las vías del tren, decide devolver la totalidad del importe a la policía. El Estado le recompensa por ello con un ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Sax Solo (26 Dic 2021)

Lo de "desconocidas" es bastante matizable porque muchas no lo son a lo poco que se tenga un poco de afición por el cine no de grandes salas, mejor digamos "muy poco conocidas" o "semi-desconocidas"... claro que luego te encuentras, ¿yo qué sé?, Sospechosos Habituales, porque la gente pone lo que le apetece sin orden ni concierto.







Mi aportación es la película canadiense Leolo, del año 92, la ví hace unos años y me gustó, especialmente la banda sonora, tendría que volver a verla para juzgar con más detalle porque desde luego es para verla más de una vez. Si os parece que tiene pinta de rara la película es porque es del género o sub-género realismo mágico, y efectivamente es rara.

(temas de la banda sonora)


(trailer)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## Usuario: (26 Dic 2021)

*Pelísky (Cosy Dens) 1999*
















Cosy Dens (1999)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Dos familias, los Sebkovi y los Krausovi, se disponen a celebrar la Navidad, pero no precisamente con buen humor navideño. Los hijos adolescentes piensan que sus padres son totalmente estúpidos, y los ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Dic 2021)

Guizi lai le (2000) - IMDb 

Una pelicula china de guerra con un sentido del humor berlanguiano. Todas las peliculas de Jiang Wen merecen la pena, pero esta es de las pocas que se puede encontrar con subtitulos.

The Wicker Man (1973) - IMDb 

Un musical de intriga-terror psicologico, una autentica joya.


----------



## LMLights (29 Dic 2021)

Ésta película (raro, producción de Netflix), es bastante buena, no sólo entretenida, con una muy buena actríz, que casi nunca desentona (Rosemund Pike). Va de una "Cuidadora Social", que aprovecha su licencia estatal para montarse un negocio, que es bastante plausible ("cuidar" de ancianos sólos a la vez que se queda con todo su patrimonio), lo hace con una tupída red de colaboradores en hospitales, residencias, médicos (que firman diagnósticos amañados, de senilidad, por las que la cuidadora, después de seleccionar apetecibles viejunos con muy buenas cuentas corrientes, y a menudo personas sin familia, avala quedarse como "custodio" -administrador único del patrimonio del viejuno-). Es un argumento muy verosímil y de plena actualidad en una sociedad cada vez más envejecida.

DESCUIDA, YO TE CUIDO.









▷ Ver Descuida yo te cuido


▷ Ver Descuida yo te cuido




ok.ru










Descuida, yo te cuido - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## gordo gótico (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## fachacine (29 Dic 2021)

No es que sea desconocida, pero es que no me canso de recomendarla. La mejor película sobre los remordimientos.


----------



## Kursk (29 Dic 2021)

O se si alguien ha puesto Boogie nights. 

Creo que del mismo director que Magnolia.


----------



## Don Meliton (6 Ene 2022)

Green Snake (film) - Wikipedia 

Aqui con subtitulos en ingles


----------



## Usuario: (17 Ene 2022)

*The Guide *aka *Povodyr 2014*








*








The Guide (2014)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Comienzos de los años 30. Peter es un niño de diez años en medio de la turbulenta Ucrania soviética. Su padre, un ingeniero americano, ha sido asesinado por conseguir documentos secretos sobre la ...




www.filmaffinity.com




*


----------



## cataubas (17 Ene 2022)

Aprovecho para hacer una petición, esto lo resolvería Carlos Pumares antaño.

Tengo un amigo que afirma que hay una peli, que él vio en la 2 hace un montón, que hacía referencia al atentado del grapo de la cafetería Arizona47, en el 79.
Después de varias búsquedas, lo único que he visto es que hay un capítulo en Cuéntame que hace referencia. Y nada más.
Yo digo que si no lo ha soñado, y él parece que está convencido que sí hay una peli. 
En fin, si a alguien le suena de que haya una peli que cuenta esto. Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Ene 2022)

4kas dijo:


> Me las estoy bajando todas las que ponéis (menos las de los subnormales sinvida de siempre)



de donde si se puede preguntar?


----------



## aquinoe (17 Ene 2022)

Richter, the enigma. 1998, Bruno Monsaingeon.







Valoración de 8.9 y menos de 200 votos en IMDB
Disponible en youtube con calidad más que aceptable.
youtube 1/2 -> 3P1xWRiZlRE
youtube 2/2 -> rdC5nTzkbGg


----------



## LMLights (19 Ene 2022)

Una película poco conocida y muy potable.

BANDERA NEGRA (1986) Pedro Olea







www.filmaffinity.com/es/film969742.html









Одноклассники







ok.ru







cataubas dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer una petición, esto lo resolvería Carlos Pumares antaño.
> 
> Tengo un amigo que afirma que hay una peli, que él vio en la 2 hace un montón, que hacía referencia al atentado del grapo de la cafetería Arizona47, en el 79.
> Después de varias búsquedas, lo único que he visto es que hay un capítulo en Cuéntame que hace referencia. Y nada más.
> ...



No me suena nada, estaba pensado en Operación Ogro de Gillio Pontecorvo, pero es de 1979, el año de ése atentado, por lo que no saldrá nada.
El atentado del Grapo es en la cafeteria California 47, no me suena nada de eso en el cine. No me suena ninguna película, la única recreación es la de CUÉNTAME.






Atentado terrorista de California 47 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Linterna Pirata (19 Ene 2022)

Good Time FilmAffinity


----------



## PORRON (19 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 911300
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 911301


----------



## Suprimo (19 Ene 2022)

Ni siquiera sé si está en español:


----------



## cataubas (19 Ene 2022)

ya que ha salido Pontecorvo, pongo esta que me gustó en su día, se le podría añadir Queimada








La batalla de Argel (1966)


Género: Bélico | Sinopsis: Relato sobre los orígenes, el desarrollo y el fin del enfrentamiento entre el Frente de Liberación Nacional (FLN) de Argelia y las autoridades coloniales francesas en la Guerra de Independencia de ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Usuario: (21 Ene 2022)

*Crazy Love (Love Is a Dog from Hell) 1987*















Crazy Love (Dominique Deruddere, 1987)


Crazy Love (Dominique Deruddere, 1987)




ok.ru













Crazy Love (1987)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: La película narra tres episodios en la cruel vida de Harry Voss, alegórico personaje de alguno de los cuentos de Charles Bukowski. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## cienaga (22 Ene 2022)

cataubas dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer una petición, esto lo resolvería Carlos Pumares antaño.
> 
> Tengo un amigo que afirma que hay una peli, que él vio en la 2 hace un montón, que hacía referencia al atentado del grapo de la cafetería Arizona47, en el 79.
> Después de varias búsquedas, lo único que he visto es que hay un capítulo en Cuéntame que hace referencia. Y nada más.
> ...











Terroristas, ver ahora en Filmin


En Madrid, a finales de los 70, cuando oscuras tramas amenazaban desestabilizar la recién recuperada democracia se forma el grupo que acabó conociéndose como GRAPO.




www.filmin.es





es la unica pelicula sobre el grapo que parece haber de 1980









Terroristas (1987)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: En Madrid, a finales de los 70, cuando oscuras tramas amenazaban desestabilizar la recién recuperada democracia, cinco militantes de un pequeño partido de extrema izquierda, muy diferentes entre sí, ...




www.filmaffinity.com





aunque aqui dicen que es de 1987


----------



## cataubas (22 Ene 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Terroristas, ver ahora en Filmin
> 
> 
> En Madrid, a finales de los 70, cuando oscuras tramas amenazaban desestabilizar la recién recuperada democracia se forma el grupo que acabó conociéndose como GRAPO.
> ...



Muchas gracias, será esta sí, en una búsqueda ni rastro de la peli. Un trailer en youtube, en la página del director, que tiene alguna más con el escritor Jorge M Reverte , una referencia en ibdm que si tiene mucho interés que se registre y ya. Gracias


----------



## Clin Isbu (28 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver esta peli mexicana del 2021,
una grata sorpresa, faso documental sobre la vida de una patrulla de la policía en CDMX.

*Una película de policías*









Una película de policías (2021)


Género: Documental | Sinopsis: Una atrevida apuesta audiovisual que combina el documental y elementos de ficción. La película da voz a una de las instituciones más controvertidas de México: la policía, y desentraña las causas de la ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## LMLights (28 Ene 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Terroristas, ver ahora en Filmin
> 
> 
> En Madrid, a finales de los 70, cuando oscuras tramas amenazaban desestabilizar la recién recuperada democracia se forma el grupo que acabó conociéndose como GRAPO.
> ...



PREMIO !!!! No está mal la peliculilla, se puede ver.










Terroristas - 1987 - Videoclub Serie B


País España España Dirección Antonio Gonzalo Guion Antonio Gonzalo. Novela: Jorge Martínez Reverte Fotografía Julio Madurga Reparto Maite Irache, Ángel Pardo, Mario Pardo, Jesús Puente, Miguel Rellán, Carlos Tristancho, Marina Saura, Teddy Bautista, Manuel de Blas, Gabriel Fariza, Ramón Reparaz...




ok.ru











Película completamente desconocida y descatalogada (Serie B total)



https://lahemerotecadelbuitre.com/piezas/matanza-del-grapo-en-madrid-una-bomba-en-la-cafeteria-california-47-sega-la-vida-de-ocho-personas/



Del mísmo director.









Одноклассники







ok.ru







Y otra joya policiaca española y muy poco conocida también. MADRID PACO OCHENTERO.









El arreglo (1983)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: Crisanto, inspector de policía que ha estado dos años inactivo, se reintegra al servicio y el primer caso que tiene que resolver que en apariencia es fácil, se complica. El subcomisario González, ...




www.filmaffinity.com





















El.Arreglo.(1983). ze


El.Arreglo.(1983). ze




ok.ru


----------



## Usuario: (29 Ene 2022)

*Pora umierac (Time to Die) aka Ha llegado la hora de morir 2007*















Ha llegado la hora de morir (2007)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Una anciana quiere saborear la última etapa de su vida, pero verá cómo sus avariciosos hijos y vecinos tienen otros planes para ella. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com













Pora Umierac (Tiempo de morir) 2007, Dorata Kedzierzawska


Pora Umierac (Tiempo de morir) 2007, Dorata Kedzierzawska




ok.ru







*Börn náttúrunnar aka Children of Nature (Hijos de la naturaleza) 1991*
















Hijos de la naturaleza (1991)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Thorgier, un viejo granjero con problemas, debe abandonar su hogar, en un lugar remoto del campo en Islandia, y mudarse a la ciudad de Reykjavik para convivir con su hija. Pero pronto se ve ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## cataubas (31 Ene 2022)

Las montañas de la luna (1990) - FilmAffinity









Europa (1991)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial (1939-1945), Leo Kessler, un joven americano de origen alemán, se traslada a Alemania para trabajar con su tío en una compañía de ferrocarriles. Su trabajo le permitirá ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Ene 2022)

A mí me gusta The Man Who went to Search a job.


----------



## Cola1338 (31 Ene 2022)

El bosque esta muy infravalorada y a mi me gusto mucho.


----------



## aquinoe (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## aquinoe (1 Feb 2022)

Sin ser obras maestras... Todas las recuerdo con mucho cariño.
Rememorando caigo en la cuenta que Cassavetes lleva 30 años muerto. John Ritter va para 20. Murió en 2003, cuando Olmi rodó lo último destacable. Aunque muriera bastante después, 2018.
Bogdanovich murió este mismo mes, en Reyes. Pasó desapercibido.
No creo que Kasdan vuelva a trabajar, ni que en Baikonur proyecten aún a Motyl.

Echando cuentas caigo en que llevo desde 2010 sin pisar un cine.

Porca miseria.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (1 Feb 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> SUCEDIO CERCA DE SU CASA. Pot Belga esquizofrénico pero muy divertido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un crack, este cabroncete belchute es un actorazo. Tambien me gustó esta comedia haciendo de anti-Eddie Merckx:



Voy con tres de trenes.
La primera es una pelicula algo olvidada de John Frankenheimer que es una obra maestra (El Tren (1964)



La segunda es Pelham 123, la original la de 1974, no la mierda sobreactuada de Washington y Travolta.



La tercera es un enfrentamiento entre Lee Marvin y Ernest Borgine (colosal este último) en medio de la depresión.
El emperador del norte (1973)



Y una mas, de nuevo Lee Marvin, esta vez contra Toshiro Mifune, atrapados en una isla. Infierno en el Pacífico (1968) de John Boorman, el director de Excalibur. La intensidad en el dialogo de la escena final (para mi gusto) es Top del puto cine. De hecho, existen 2 versiones de la misma. No doy detalles por no spoilear.
Aqui esta completa:


----------



## LMLights (1 Feb 2022)

Una pelicula poco promocionada a pesar del elenco (De Niro, Sigourney Weaver, Cyllian Murphy).









Luces rojas (2012)


Género: Intriga | Sinopsis: Una psicóloga y su ayudante intentan desacreditar a un vidente que ha recuperado el prestigio después de haber pasado treinta años sumido en el olvido; el problema consiste en que el cerebro casi ...




www.filmaffinity.com





LUCES ROJAS









Red.lights.2012.(luces rojas) vos


Red.lights.2012.(luces rojas) vos




ok.ru







aquinoe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 927588











I Fidanzati (La pareja comprometida)1963, Ermanno Olmi VOSE


I Fidanzati (La pareja comprometida)1963, Ermanno Olmi VOSE




ok.ru





El cine italiano de los 60-70 lleno de joyas desconocidas.


----------



## LMLights (19 Abr 2022)

No es desconcida, JANE CAMPION (El Piano). Una película con muchas claves simbólicas.

EL PODER DEL PERRO








EL PODER DEL PERRO EN CALIDAD 4K (HD ESPAÑOL)


EL PODER DEL PERRO EN CALIDAD 4K (HD ESPAÑOL)




ok.ru


















PERROS everywhere


----------



## Usuario: (20 May 2022)

*Variola vera 1982 















Variola vera (1982)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Recrea la epidemia de viruela que sacudió Belgrado en 1972 y expone las posibles causas reales de la rápida expansión de la enfermedad. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com




*
Refloto el hilo con una pelicula que en estos dias seria de actualidad.


----------



## El amigo (21 May 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Crítica de cine (II): “Colegialas en celo aprenden francés a pelo”
> 
> 
> Probablemente la mejor película de Marlo Rodríguez, o lo que es lo mismo, una obra maestra en mayúsculas.
> ...



Tiene pinta de ser muy romántica. Para ver en una primera cita.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 May 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Voy con tres de trenes.
> La primera es una pelicula algo olvidada de John Frankenheimer que es una obra maestra (El Tren (1964)








Hoy en la filmo con Pajarotto: "El tren" de Frankenheimer (1964)


Peliculón must del que se inspiró Keanu Reevers en Speed. El tren tampoco podía bajar de 200 km por hora. Hacía tiempo que no veía una película con enemigos carismáticos, deux machinas flipantes y escaladas de poder. Es impresionante porque cuando el prota vence en una lucha de karate espacial...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tubiegah (21 May 2022)

@luistro


----------



## n_flamel (27 Jul 2022)

Usuario: dijo:


> *Variola vera 1982
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Tienes enlace? 


De los mejores hilos de Burbuja.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (28 Jul 2022)

4kas dijo:


> *Películas desconocidas que os gusten mucho*



Si desconozco la película, ¿cómo me puede gustar?


----------



## pandiella (28 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Si desconozco la película, ¿cómo me puede gustar?




joder, 18 paginas de hilo te llevó similar ocurrencia? portero en montepinar?


----------



## LMLights (2 Oct 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> RECURSOS HUMANOS (1998) - Laurent Cantet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra del entorno laboral









Un nuevo mundo (2022)


Un nuevo mundo (2022)




ok.ru













Un nuevo mundo (2021)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Con su vida personal eclipsada por las exigencias de su trabajo, Philippe Lemesley llega a un punto de ruptura cuando su esposa abandona su matrimonio. Su relación no ha resistido a las presiones del ...




www.filmaffinity.com





_Con su vida personal eclipsada por las exigencias de su trabajo, Philippe Lemesley llega a un punto de ruptura cuando su esposa abandona su matrimonio. Su relación no ha resistido a las presiones del trabajo. Tras décadas como alto directivo en grupo industrial, Philippe ya no sabe cómo responderá las demandas incoherentes de su compañía. Llega el momento en el que tiene que hacer balance, y decidir el sentido de su vida.









2018 En guerra


Hace dos atrás, la fábrica de Perrin, con 1100 empleados, conocida en la industria automovilística y afiliada al grupo alemán Schäfer, firmó un acuerdo para que sus trabajadores aceptaran un recorte salarial, con el fin de salvar a la compañía y prometiendo a cambio proteger sus puestos de...




ok.ru













En guerra (2018)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Hace dos atrás, la fábrica de Perrin, con 1100 empleados, conocida en la industria automovilística y afiliada al grupo alemán Schäfer, firmó un acuerdo para que sus trabajadores aceptaran un recorte ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Hace dos atrás, la fábrica de Perrin, con 1100 empleados, conocida en la industria automovilística y afiliada al grupo alemán Schäfer, firmó un acuerdo para que sus trabajadores aceptaran un recorte salarial, con el fin de salvar a la compañía y prometiendo a cambio proteger sus puestos de trabajo durante al menos cinco años. Pero cuando llega el momento, la compañía toma la decisión de cerrar. Los trabajadores, liderados por Laurent Amédéo (Vincent Lindon), se niegan a aceptarlo e intentan recuperar su trabajo. _


PAJILLAS JUVENILES en INSTITUCIÓN CATÓLICA. Muy divertida.









Yes.God.Yes.2019-MDT


Yes.God.Yes.2019-MDT




ok.ru






SI, SEÑOR, SIIII (2019)


----------



## cebollo (3 Oct 2022)

Me gusta mucho Los fabulosos Baker Boys. 

La palabra no es identificarme pero comprendo muy bien a Jeff Bridges en esa película.


----------



## Vellón (3 Oct 2022)

Actual, aún en cines.
Tiene un "pero" y es


Spoiler



la duración que se carga el ritmo











Todo a la vez en todas partes (2022) - IMDb


Todo a la vez en todas partes: Directed by Dan Kwan, Daniel Scheinert. With Michelle Yeoh, Stephanie Hsu, Ke Huy Quan, James Hong. An aging Chinese immigrant is swept up in an insane adventure, in which she alone can save the world by exploring other universes connecting with the lives she could...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Chispeante (3 Oct 2022)

Salvo que alguien ya las haya recomendando, ahí va una pequeña selección de películas más que competentes que sin embargo no tienen la fama que se merecen:

Posibilidad de escape (1992)

Cosas que hacer en Denver cuando estás muerto (1995)

Wonderland (1999)

Adventureland (2009)

Academia Rushmore (1998)

Juego de lágrimas (1992)

Lucas (1986) - IMDb

Lisboa Story (Historias de Lisboa) (1995)

Antes de la lluvia (1994)


----------



## Boston molestor (3 Oct 2022)

Corazón gigante.


----------



## corolaria (3 Oct 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Corazón gigante.



La prueba del algodón para rebatir a quienes dicen que ahora no se hace buen cine.




Chispeante dijo:


> Salvo que alguien ya las haya recomendando, ahí va una pequeña selección de películas más que competentes que sin embargo no tienen la fama que se merecen:
> Antes de la lluvia (1994)



Buenísima.


----------



## Topacio (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## mendi lerendi (3 Oct 2022)

El callejón de las almas perdidas (1947)


Género: Cine negro | Sinopsis: Stanton Carlisle (Tyrone Power) es un aventurero que llega a una feria deseoso de abrirse camino y progresar. Tras sentirse impactado con el "monstruo" que allí exhiben, conocerá a Zeena (Joan ...




www.filmaffinity.com





El Callejón de las Almas Perdidas. 
Una joya ahora ya más conocida por la actualización que ha rodado este año Guillermo Del Toro


----------



## mendi lerendi (3 Oct 2022)

Ghost World (2001)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Enid y Rebecca, dos rebeldes adolescentes amigas desde hace años, no saben cómo pasar el rato ahora que ya han acabado los estudios de secundaria. Pese a sus tímidos esfuerzos por encontrar trabajo, a ...




www.filmaffinity.com




Ghost World. Basada en un cómic de culto. Scarlett jovencísima.


----------



## Usuario: (6 Oct 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Tienes enlace?
> 
> 
> De los mejores hilos de Burbuja.



Perdona n_flamel que llevaba tiempo sin logearme y no me habia dado cuenta de tu mensaje. Si no la has encontrado todavia y te interesa en *Hawkmenblues punto n e t *la encuentras. buscando por su director, _Goran Markovic_ (muy recomendable su filmografia) o por su titulo_ Variola vera._

Por temas de derechos de autor y que no vayan a borrar el sitio (como ya a sido el caso de varios sitios de pelis) prefiero no enlazar directamente.

*Tuppen aka The rooster 1981*
















The Rooster (1981)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: 1944. Los hombres se han ido a la guerra y un inspector al que envían para evaluar una fábrica textil aprovecha para intentar cortejar a las trabajadoras.




www.filmaffinity.com


----------

